# All of a sudden rear carb spitting gas/backfiring??



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey yall, I'm new to this forum and I have a question for yall. The bike runs great with no problem what so ever. As soon as I touch the starter, it cranks right up. Here recently while it's idiling, the rear carb will spit a mist of gas out every few seconds. It will also do this at low speeds (below 10). It runs awesome but I dont know why it would do this all of a sudden. It will even backfire a little bit every few seconds only when it's idiling. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

sounds like ur a lil lean at idle. check carb vent lines , make sure not stopped up with mud.


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks for the advice man! I checked the vent lines and they were fine. Also changed the plugs but what I dont get is how it would run rich/lean when its been jetted properly for months?? not doubting you at all, it just has me stumped lol. maybe valves??


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

jet could be clogged or debris in the bowl. did you flush with gas and leave the drain out of the bowl.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

mine had a clogged vent line and it would spit and sputter at idle and run fine sometines. it took me months to find the clogged lines. by the way , dig the orange!!!!!


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

yep, we took the carbs and jets off and cleaned them thourghly, and I noticed the other day that when it backfires right when I crank it, it has a blue flame that pops inside the exhaust. Would this be from the valves? I dont think they have ever been checked with 600 miles on it. Thanks again!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When my clamps cut the carb boots, it acted something like that. Sucked air, popped at idle..shot out the split when it did.


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

hmmmmm I'll have to check into that. Thanks for all the help !


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

them clamps ar not cheap..


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Most of the time when it acts wierd on gas when it normally would be fine, the choke plunger is stuck.


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

you know, I thought that too, but we checked it and it was perfect. hmmmm still is confusing me lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

back fire out of exhaust is usually means rich not lean how are your needle and seat one could be sticking or bad had this happen on a sled


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

What has me confused is this, it has been jetted for months and running perfect. I havent changed anything on it but it just started this. So I wonder how it could be the jets if it has always been jetted this way?? THanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

etk2008 said:


> What has me confused is this, it has been jetted for months and running perfect. I havent changed anything on it but it just started this. So I wonder how it could be the jets if it has always been jetted this way?? THanks!


Valve seats burn and start leaking pretty fast. Take a compression test and see.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm still leaning towards the choke plungers sticking. Also, you may be jetted for our summer which is around 100 degrees. The last few weeks, we've been in the 40's. That will have an effect on jetting as well.


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah someone else mentioned that the choke may be stuck, my buddies took it off and said it "appeared" to be fine but I may to tear it down to see


----------

